# Food board?



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have recently been attending a wood working class to learn how to better use my planes.

Pictured is the result - a sushi board.

All done with no 5 and no 6 planes, marker gauge, spokeshave and plenty of elbow grease.

The timber is recycled Oregon, Silky Oak and Jarrah. All hand tool work, even the Jarrah inserts planed to 2mm.

Sanded with 80, 120 150 180 240 400 grit with a final shine with 1200.

The only power tool was a Festool router to route the groves for the feet.
The feet are Jarrah and hand planed.

One coat of grape seed oil, so far. A few more coats to go on.

Started with rough lumber and at the end, I was taking tissue thin shavings..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks sharp James, just remember that once you give it to the boss she is allowed to use a cleaver on it... no crying!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great James!

love the contrasting woods


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an outcome James, and with HAND tools! I've been using power tools so long now that any talent that I MAY have had has long since gone. You really are on your way now James.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice James. Hand planes have always interested me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done James, well done indeed!!! 

A tremendous amount of satisfaction comes out of using handtools such as a plane or spokeshave.. I thoroughly enjoy it, as I'm sure you do as well....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Looks sharp James, just remember that once you give it to the boss she is allowed to use a cleaver on it... no crying!


No cleavers or knives, Mike

That is why it is called a food board and NOT a chopping board.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> Looks great James!
> 
> love the contrasting woods


Yes, Doug.

You would not have thought recycled Oregon could turn out so well.

And that Jarrah is great to work with.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> What an outcome James, and with HAND tools! I've been using power tools so long now that any talent that I MAY have had has long since gone. You really are on your way now James.



Harry, I am sure that you still have it in there somewhere.

I still have a long way to go to catch up to you and many other members.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

darrink said:


> Very nice James. Hand planes have always interested me.



I have been collecting some for a couple of years now, only have 5 so far, and thought it was time to learn how to sharpen and use them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Very well done James, well done indeed!!!
> 
> A tremendous amount of satisfaction comes out of using handtools such as a plane or spokeshave.. I thoroughly enjoy it, as I'm sure you do as well....


Yes Bill, it was very satisfying.

I already have a list to look out for.

I did find that using the marking gauge correctly made a big difference.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice James, have you oiled it and if so, what did you use?............AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI James

Nice fence (sushi) board but now you need to fix the fence..  LOL

========



jw2170 said:


> I have recently been attending a wood working class to learn how to better use my planes.
> 
> Pictured is the result - a sushi board.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Very nice James, have you oiled it and if so, what did you use?............AL


Hi Al.

I have put one coat of Italian grape seed oil on so far. ( available from Coles). 

This is what my teacher uses as a food safe oil.

I still have to put about 4 coats on. :wacko::wacko:

It is so smooth, I rub it every time I walk past. I remember another member getting into trouble for that....LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI James
> 
> Nice fence (sushi) board but now you need to fix the fence..  LOL
> 
> ========



Trust you, BJ....:no:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*For Al*

bump....

For Al....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done James, been so busy in and out of shop had little time to visit forum. Seems this year is more of a blur than last one. I have been in the shop a lot working on three flag cases and continuing with the down bath storage cabinet. Three days this week some men from the church and I were building a wheel chair ramp for a member that has gone too long without one. I must say I am impressed with the board, all with hand tools WOW I am more than impressed good job friend, very well done.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

looks terrific..don't cha just love planes? I've had a love affair with them for a quarter of a century or more. Now all you need is a plane to cut those grooves!!! Super job!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Well done James. I was given some planes by the son of a Master carpenter. I use them as much as my skill allows.


----------



## cajunpen (Sep 30, 2004)

That is a very nice board. I especially like the dovetail "foot" on it. Beautiful work.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> bump....
> 
> For Al....


Thanks James....half asleep again and didnt see your post....well, thats interesting......Italian grape seed oil, never heard of it but that means nothing....anyhow, thanks for the info........AL


----------



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work...Now I want a Ahi roll


----------



## Funwitwood (Sep 8, 2011)

Hang it on the wall it is a work of art. Happiness can be found in a sharp plane blade.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Terrific piece, James! I'm taking a course in using hand planes and scrapers tomorow, and sharpening next week, so I can get in on the action.


----------

